# D. Leucomelas



## dartman3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, have 2 leucs that are about 1 year old and never heard them calling and I was wondering if any one could tell me how to sex them. I played their call that I got iTunes they started to look around but that was it.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi
I am not that best at sexing frogs, but a picture of the two would probably help us all out. 

Also, where did you get the recordings of the calls?


----------



## dartman3 (Jan 10, 2008)

I got the call from iTunes.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

dartman3 said:


> I got the call from iTunes.


I just bought that on iTunes. Thats way awesome that they have that.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

mistkings site has the calls you can get free 
craig


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

If they are about a year old and you havn't heard any calling It's most likely gunna be a couple of females. I have two male Luecs and they both started calling at five months. But I may be wrong...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would recommend hand-misting them very heavily before playing the call. This almost always gets the male's little heart going.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a group of four with two males and looks to be two females, but not sure on the one. The males did not start calling till a year. What I have noticed to is that they are seasonal callers usually around fall in the north east where I am. This is only my observation for I only had them for a little over two years.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

My sister and I both got some Leucs at the Wasatch Reptile Expo in Utah last October from the same breeder. They were and are about the same size and I think from the same egg clutch. Her's, however, has been calling for about 2 months while mine hasn't called at all. They are both about a little over and inch right now. When I play the Leucomelas call that I bought on iTunes next to the tank, it sits up all alert and doesn't move. Do you guys thinks it probably a female based on that and that it's sibling is calling and it isn't? It's housed with another smaller leuc that also doesn't call, but I think its still a bit to young for it to call anyway.
Thanks, 
-Alan


----------

